# ipod disconnecting from jambox.



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

UGGH! All i ever seem to have are tech problems. i have an Apple Ipod Classic connected to Panasonic SC-HC28 Micro Hi-Fi System. with a USB socket on top. today i've noticed it has been disconnecting. the sound cuts off and the battery icon on the ipod switches from plugged power to battery power as if its not plugged in. it used to be i could move the ipod anywhere i wanted while it is wired (plugged) in and no disconnecting problems, now if i manuver the ipod while its plugged in it disconnects sometime even if you just bump it. i tested the ipod and hooked into a normal plug and plugged into the wall, no problem. i was able to move it around with no disconnects. the icon stays says plugged in. at first i though it was a bad wire because 8 months ago it was doing this and i bought a new wire and it was working with the new wire for 8 months until now. i even tested on the old wire that i thought was bad and plugged it into the wall. no problem. so i guess it wasnt the wire after all. is it the panasonic system? i got it new last Christmas. so it cant be that.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

bad update. i just checked again this morning. i plugged it into the wall again. the power plug icon goes out sometimes and switches to battery. something else i did not mention in my orginal post when its hooked into my panasonic and the plug power goes out the sound goes off. it does look like a bad wire. i dont see how. my brotherinlaw got it new in february. how can USB wires just go bad? WHY ARE ALL THESE THINGS HAPPENING TO ME?! (and where are those smileys that are are usaualy avaib;e for me to use on this board, i need one now!) 
OR maybe its my ipod. i had it for almost 4 years now (will be 4 years in January) do you think it might be the ipod going out?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Could be a failing iPod or it could be a communication error between the system.

Do you have say an iPhone to use on the system to see if that works?


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

i plugged in my Samsung Galexy tab 3 into the USB outlet of the Panasonic. it works and ercognizes it and the battery icon on the tab switches to a plugged icon BUT on the display screen of the panasonic it says "not supported". but i asumme there is a connection of some wort between the Samsung and the panasonoc. better with the Apple ipod.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like an issue with the iPod then. Do you have a different system to test the iPod on?


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

i forgot to mention when i plugged in my Samsung tab i had to use a differant wire because it had a differant connection. (USB on on end but a Samsung tab connection on the other. PLEEZE dont tell me my ipod is going out too along with my ADATA portable drive? i feel like i'm losing everything! 
now all i have is my Samsung but that does not have hardly enough memory to hold all my music.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you not have a different cable or system to test the iPod on?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

iDevice connection issues are usually the cable is shorting... OR the inside of the connector in the device needs to be cleaned out (lint).

Try with a know "good" cable.... and clean out the connector in the device.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I just did anothr test. Little more positive resultss. i plugged it into a cable box in the back of that box is a USB outlet. The ipod screen looks as though its connected to my computer with itunes. Afolder pops up with subfoldrrs where all the files are i cant play from the ipod only from the sattlite remote, but OnLY music files, some of the files wont play all the way through, it says theres some error (i live in Mexico and the directions sre in spanish) But thr important thing is it stays plugged in acording to that icon, i moved and stretched the wire all ways and still stayed plugged in. (or connected, i should say) i do not understand why. Unless it has anything to do with the tv cablebox com being plugged into that powerr surge box. Any answers to this?


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Update, i just took it out, it doesnt seem to recharge but it does stay plugged in when connected to the cablebox.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, unfortunatly i found the problem. The wire is ripped at the top where it connects to the ipod. Itll be awhile before i can get a new one. I only had this wire for 8 months. These Apple wires are too delicate! They can rip if you breath on them too hard!


----------

